# Huge crane collapses in lower Manhattan, New York.



## editor (Feb 5, 2016)

New York crane collapse: 'One dead, two injured' after crane falls on cars in Manhattan


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Konie (Aug 24, 2016)

Holy crap that's crazy, so sad that someone died but I'm amazed that more didn't because that crane is huge.


----------

